# When did Canon switch to the new grey/black style lens boxing?



## Ryananthony (Aug 1, 2017)

I was looking on the local Craigslist and noticed the same lenses with different boxing for sale and it got me thinking. I already knew the grey/black boxing is the recent of the two (white and red) but was curious if anyone knew when the change came about? I tried googling with no luck. 

Thanks.


----------



## Khalai (Aug 1, 2017)

A few years ago. My (now sold) 16-35/4L IS came in a grey/silver box already.


----------



## msowsun (Nov 21, 2017)

Canon switched to the new grey/black style lens box in late 2013.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 21, 2017)

Its been long enough ago that the comments may be hard to find on Google.


----------

